# Hazelton Boat Ramp Closed Sept. 14-17



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Hazelton Boat Ramp Closed Sept. 14-17*

The US Army Corps of Engineers will be closing the Hazelton boat ramp on the Missouri River south of Bismarck from Sept. 14-17. The ramp will be temporarily closed to facilitate paving of the newly constructed parking and turnaround area. The ramp is scheduled to be open Friday, Sept. 18.


----------

